# Your Birthday Song.



## Chris Hobson (Dec 4, 2020)

Your birthday song is the song that was at number one when you were born. You used to need a copy of the Guinness Book of Hit Singles to find out what it was. Nowadays I would expect that Google will do the job. Mine is When by the Kalin Twins. My wife Liz is a little younger than me and has A Whiter Shade of Pale by Procul Harem. My daughter Hannah was born in 1997 and hers is something bloody terrible so we don't talk about it. So, what's yours?


----------



## Ditto (Dec 4, 2020)

I Believe by Frankie Laine apparently. 








						Official Singles Chart Top 12 | Official Charts Company
					

The Official UK Top 40 chart is compiled by the Official Charts Company, based on official sales of sales of downloads, CD, vinyl, audio streams and video streams. The Top 40 is broadcast on BBC Radio 1 and MTV, the full Top 100 is published exclusively on OfficialCharts.com.




					www.officialcharts.com


----------



## Robin (Dec 4, 2020)

Ha! I’m so old, mine is Rock around the clock, Bill Haley and his Comets!


----------



## Docb (Dec 4, 2020)

Charts did not exist when I was born.  If they had been then Vera Lynn might have featured.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 4, 2020)

The clock on that site doesn't go back to 1950.  Don't think they called 78s 'singles' did they?


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 5, 2020)

How apt is this for a diabetic.... The Searchers..... Needles and Pins.....  is mine.... I guess I was destined to develop diabetes eventually!


----------



## Lanny (Dec 5, 2020)

Phew! I just had a lucky escape from being saddled with a rather silly Birthday song! Wiping brow emoji!

On 28th. November 1971, a Sunday & the start of the weekly charts, the no. 1 hit in the UK was still Slade Coz I Love You: was no. 1 for 4 weeks from 07/11/1971 & was knocked off the top spot by Benny Hill Ernie The Fastest Milkman in the West the following week & for 4 weeks until Boxing Day; THAT was a close shave! 

That was uncannily funny as I thought my Birthday is around about the time that Christmas Singles are launched trying to get the Christmas no. 1 & silly songs are released: the silliest one I DID actually think of REALLY WAS The Fastest Milkman in the West; just before I did the google search! I ROARED with laughter when I saw the result of my search!


----------



## Lanny (Dec 5, 2020)

Just searched on Youtube & found them both! Incidentally, I’ve never heard of Slade before never mind that single but, Benny Hill isn’t as bad as I remembered & is rather campily, silly, cool in a way!  :-

Slade Coz I Luv You






Benny Hill Ernie The Fastest Milkman In The West


----------



## stephknits (Dec 5, 2020)

Mine is Band of Gold by Freida Paine.  Happy with that.


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 5, 2020)

Memories Are Made Of This -- Dean Martin

If I had been born two days later, it would have been It's Almost Tomorrow -- Dreamweavers


----------



## eisoj14 (Dec 5, 2020)

It wasn't a song but the news that Hitler had changed his mind and instead of invading Britain had sent his troops to Russia.  The doctor said it was because he'd heard of my birth and couldn't face me. (smile)  So instead of a song everyone said: 'Hip hip hooray' - or something like that such as 'She's a jolly good fellow and so say all of us.'


----------



## C&E Guy (Dec 5, 2020)

Tell Laura I Love Her - Ritchie Valens

(October 1960)


----------



## trophywench (Dec 5, 2020)

Fail to comprehend how anyone could never have heard of Slade.


----------



## Lanny (Dec 5, 2020)

Well, it was before my time @trophywench & I’ve always been into classical music & not pop other, than the 80’s when I was growing up in my teens! The 80’s is about the only era of pop music I’m familiar with!


----------



## Contused (Dec 5, 2020)

Best Selling: "Rum and Coca-Cola" by The Andrews Sisters with Vic Schoen and His Orchestra

Most Played On The Air: "Ac-Cent-Tchu-Ate the Positive" by Johnny Mercer and the Pied Pipers with Paul Weston and His Orchestra


----------



## Pine Marten (Dec 5, 2020)

According to retail sales Wiki says it was 'Goodnight Irene' by Gordon Jenkins & The Weavers (nope, me neither) followed by 'Mona Lisa' by Nat King Cole.


----------



## Bloden (Dec 5, 2020)

Mine is The Monkees, “I’m a Believer” - I love that song!


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 6, 2020)

This is what probably inspired the Ernie song:


----------



## eggyg (Dec 6, 2020)

I found out mine years ago and it makes me laugh. My Old Man’s a Dustman by Lonnie Donegan. And no, he wasn’t! 19th April 1960. 
@Lanny I was a huge Slade fan back in the early 70s. You surely must have heard of Merry Christmas Everyone? It’s been played at the end of EVERY Christmas party ever held since 1973!


----------



## eggyg (Dec 6, 2020)

stephknits said:


> Mine is Band of Gold by Freida Paine.  Happy with that.


Classic Northern Soul. Fantastic song.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Dec 6, 2020)

I had a colleague at work who loved his Northern soul. He introduced me to The Snake. We are about the same age and his, rather unfortunate, birthday song is There's a Moose Loose Aboot this Hoose.


----------



## eggyg (Dec 6, 2020)

Chris Hobson said:


> I had a colleague at work who loved his Northern soul. He introduced me to The Snake. We are about the same age and his, rather unfortunate, birthday song is There's a Moose Loose Aboot this Hoose.


The Snake is one of my favourites. “take me in tender woman, sighed the snake”. We have introduced a couple we know to Northern Soul and before the pandemic we had started to have Northern Soul nights, Mr Eggy still has a turntable and the original signals. We have a go at the dancing but we’re not very good!


----------



## Lanny (Dec 6, 2020)

eggyg said:


> You surely must have heard of Merry Christmas Everyone? It’s been played at the end of EVERY Christmas party ever held since 1973


Yes! I have but, I couldn’t have told you WHO sung it & anyway, that’s not the type of Christmas songs I like to listen to at all: the pop ones are tedious in that they’re played every year; I like the Bing Crosby White Christmas era of classics like Frank Sinatra, Sammy Davis Junior, Dean Martin etc with Winter Wonderland, It’s Cold Outside, Santa Clause Is Coming to Town etc. I think the only contemporary Christmas pop song, at the time of course as it’s some years now, I liked was Cliff Richards Mistletoe & Wine. Although, I loved the tune of A Fairytale of New York: my youngest brother who was only 8 or 9 at the time LOVED all the naughty words in that song that he couldn’t get away with otherwise!


----------



## trophywench (Dec 6, 2020)

I've never understood the concept of the thing called Northern Soul.  Soul music - Oh Yes!!  But what the hell it has to do with any part of England, is a complete source of bafflement. Plenty of soul music venues around Brum at the same time.


----------



## eggyg (Dec 6, 2020)

Lanny said:


> Yes! I have but, I couldn’t have told you WHO sung it & anyway, that’s not the type of Christmas songs I like to listen to at all: the pop ones are tedious in that they’re played every year; I like the Bing Crosby White Christmas era of classics like Frank Sinatra, Sammy Davis Junior, Dean Martin etc with Winter Wonderland, It’s Cold Outside, Santa Clause Is Coming to Town etc. I think the only contemporary Christmas pop song, at the time of course as it’s some years now, I liked was Cliff Richards Mistletoe & Wine. Although, I loved the tune of A Fairytale of New York: my youngest brother who was only 8 or 9 at the time LOVED all the naughty words in that song that he couldn’t get away with otherwise!


My youngest is a brilliant singer and was always in the school concerts. When she was about 14/15 her and a male school mate were to sing Fairy Tale of New York in the Christmas concert. She was told in no uncertain terms not to use the F word and was to sing “ you scum bag you maggot, you cheap lousy maggot”. Of course she didn’t! I was so proud she had  grown up as stubborn as her mother!


----------



## eggyg (Dec 6, 2020)

trophywench said:


> I've never understood the concept of the thing called Northern Soul.  Soul music - Oh Yes!!  But what the hell it has to do with any part of England, is a complete source of bafflement. Plenty of soul music venues around Brum at the same time.


There’s a film about how it started, the name escapes me, but it was basically a couple of northern blokes who, when over in America, picked up some records which had never really become hits in the USA. They started playing them in northern clubs, Wigan Casino being the most famous. And it all just took  off from there. They used to have All Nighters on occasion in Carlisle. They started at midnight ( always a Friday), and no alcohol was available, until 8am. You just danced all night. I used to go home, get changed and go to work at Chelsea Girl for 9am. Happy days.


----------



## Lilian (Dec 6, 2020)

We'll Meet Again by Hughie Charles Ross Parker was the top song on the day I was born.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Dec 6, 2020)

I already knew mine was Helen Shapiro -Walking back to Happiness.
I found out (and laughed and laughed)  my husband's was Elvis - Return to Sender


----------



## C&E Guy (Dec 8, 2020)

trophywench said:


> Fail to comprehend how anyone could never have heard of Slade.


Probably heard them. Not heard _of_ them.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 8, 2020)

Well different sites seem to give different songs. 
One seems to give the Stargazers never heard of them another say my My Secret Love by Doris Day, which I know well as it was on on of the EP's we had at home when I grew up.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Dec 8, 2020)

grovesy said:


> Well different sites seem to give different songs.
> One seems to give the Stargazers never heard of them another say my My Secret Love by Doris Day, which I know well as it was on on of the EP's we had at home when I grew up.


My Secret Love is my favourite song to sing in the shower!!!


----------



## Chris Hobson (Dec 13, 2020)

"Well different sites seem to give different songs."

You probably need to ensure that you are looking at the UK chart.


----------



## Amigo (Dec 13, 2020)

Interesting question because I’d wrongly believed a different song was number 1 when I was born. Apparently it was Marvin Rainwater - Whole lotta woman! Not going to argue with that 

Must have a listen to it....never heard of him.  

Just listened... not keen on it.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 13, 2020)

Amigo said:


> Interesting question because I’d wrongly believed a different song was number 1 when I was born. Apparently it was Marvin Rainwater - Whole lotta woman! Not going to argue with that
> 
> Must have a listen to it....never heard of him.
> 
> Just listened... not keen on it.


I found differnt sites said differnt songs.


----------



## I_am_me (Dec 13, 2020)

Bridge over troubled water.. Simon and Garfunkel. Still a classic!


----------



## trophywench (Dec 15, 2020)

Ah well - another site tells me Teresa Brewer and Music, Music, Music!   I assume that would be, Put another nickel in, in the nickelodeon; All I want is loving you and music, music, music.  If not, dunno!


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 19, 2020)

Al Martino - Here in my Heart.

The reason why different sites give different songs is some are US sites. For folk even older than me, the sales are based on sheet music rather than record sales. I think 1953 was the first time in the UK charts were based on record sales. It’s the answer to a fairly common quiz question, who had the first number one record, and the answer is Al Martino.

Mind you, when I was born Wartime rationing was still in place for some foodstuffs, particularly sweets. When some folk on the forum were born, full rationing was still in place. That’s when I formed the idea the fat people were rich, and thin people poor. It’s the opposite now.


----------

